# need a teat dip recipe



## april (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone make thier own teat dip using nolvasan (chlorhexidine)? I want to mix it with water and glycerine but am unsure on the ratios. Thanks!

Also.....does anyone use tea tree oil in a teat dip?


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Try this link 

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?action=search2


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I know this is not quite what you were looking for, but I make my own teat dip for the dairy and have now for well over a year. It is downright cheap to make and best yet it does the job! I have monthly milk tests to prove it.

This is what I use as a pre-dip and post-dip: 2 cups of my homemade liquid soap (not a detergent - the recipe suggests Basic H the Amway soap), 2 cups hydrogen peroxide (from Dollar General) and 2 cups apple cider vinegar and a bit of lavender EO. The result is a 1% hydrogen peroxide solution which is one of the best bacteria killers along with the apple cider vinegar. The only animals who get their udders washed with warm water and a TB of bleach and a drop of soap are the 2 Jerseys. The goats only have the dip pre and post. Dip goat let it stay on for 10 sec and wipe off with a clean paper towel (I use paper napkins they are cheaper and work well). Milk your doe and immediately dip. My bacteria test on the bulk tank last test was <2500 The lab doesn't test lower than that.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I just use the Dawn dishwashing detergent and Chlorox mix and have for many years.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Look in your jeffers catalog or QC supply etc...or maybe google Chlorhexideen or Nolvasan, when you buy the gallon jug it comes with the old teat dip info mixing it with glycerin. If you can't find it I will look it up tommorrow when I have time, so PM me. Vicki


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

For dipping teats as an aid in controlling bacteria that causes mastitis: Make up a final dipping solution by putting 32 ounces (one quart) of NOLVASAN SOLUTION in a clean gallon container, adding 6 ounces of glycerin and than adding clean potable water until you have a total volume of one gallon.

http://www.cattlestore.com/p-392-fort-dodge-nolvasan-solution.aspx


----------



## april (May 4, 2010)

Thanks so much everybody! Rose, I spent HOURS online yesterday looking for that info....THANKS!!!!! I think I'll use up the nolvasan I bought using this recipe and then try Jennifer's apple vinegar recipe.


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,7496.0.html

Briefly discusses the difference between chlorhexidine diacetate (Nolvasan, expensive) and chlorhexidine gluconate (generic, cheaper).

FWIW, you can find Nolvasan on Amazon for $58 including shipping, which beats our local store by $15.


----------

